# Forum Name Change



## Rifleman62 (25 Aug 2011)

I am assuming Navy.ca and Air Force.ca are registered.

How about renaming the Navy General forum to read the Royal Canadian Navy General or RCN General. 

I always thought Navy General was a bit amusing.

Same with Air Force General to RCAF General.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Aug 2011)

The terms Navy and Air Force are pretty universal, even to new users and civilians. Maybe I should look at changing the 'General' portion of the board names...


----------



## Journeyman (25 Aug 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> The terms Navy and Air Force are pretty universal, even to new users and civilians. Maybe I should look at changing the 'General' portion of the board names...


"General" is also a pretty well understood term......generally.


----------



## kratz (25 Aug 2011)

For a generic title:

Air Marshal and Navy Admiral for sub-form titles, just does not hold the same '"all encompassing" terms in my mind.  ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Aug 2011)

Canadian Army general? Lets not go overboard with these name changes. The Navy has always been and will always be the Navy, not Maritime Command....


----------



## Loachman (26 Aug 2011)

I read somewhere years ago that a group of non-naval officers attending a staff course in England were miffed that the Royal Navy was run by somebody with the lofty title of First Sea Lord, whereas their services have more mundane-sounding bosses.

The naval officers on the course suggested boosting the prestige of the other two titles by renaming them "First Landlord" and "Lord of the Flies".


----------



## cameron (1 Sep 2011)

Loachman said:
			
		

> I read somewhere years ago that a group of non-naval officers attending a staff course in England were miffed that the Royal Navy was run by somebody with the lofty title of First Sea Lord, whereas their services have more mundane-sounding bosses.
> 
> The naval officers on the course suggested boosting the prestige of the other two titles by renaming them "First Landlord" and "Lord of the Flies".



LMFAO :rofl:


----------



## q_1966 (7 Sep 2011)

How about RCN and RCAF then :nod:


----------



## McG (7 Sep 2011)

Given the site's unofficial nature, I don't think it would be a bad thing to stick with the more colloquial terms that the site has been using all along: Army, Navy and Air Force.
We do not need to change to look more like the official sites.


----------

